# Icing Big Fish??



## broach0018 (Feb 9, 2012)

If you dont have the a box big enough to fit bigger fish how do you keep your big fish fresh? Ive seen pictures of people catching huge tuna, AJ and wahoo on smaller boats. When they return from thier trip to take pictures they have multiple large fish and I know they didnt have boxes big enough for them. How do they keep the fish from spoiling before they decide to make the run home??


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

fish bags they hold ice nice and provide transport for bigger fish, or bodies, depends on who your fishing with.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Are those like the bags you put big game in deer or elk???


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.basspro.com/Boone-Double-Tuna-Bag/product/59860/36303

like these.


----------



## broach0018 (Feb 9, 2012)

Good Lawd!!! they get any cheaper than that?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

ha ha, not really, I have a big one that I lend out from time to time.....


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

A lot of new boats that are small have huge in deck boxes


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Outcast usually has a great deal on monster bags at their sale. I think I got one for thirty bucks. It won't hold a giant, but I've put multiple big AJ in it.


----------



## broach0018 (Feb 9, 2012)

SaltAddict said:


> Outcast usually has a great deal on monster bags at their sale. I think I got one for thirty bucks. It won't hold a giant, but I've put multiple big AJ in it.


 Is that a website I can get to or what?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

No. Outcast is a local bait and tackle shop. They have an awesome annual sale. I believe it is next Thursday - Sunday.


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

Realtor said:


> ha ha, not really, I have a big one that I lend out from time to time.....


Will it hold an object about 5' 7" and 130 pounds? :whistling:


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

What about if you catch a swordfish and you are on a 20 something foot boat?

Can you gut them at sea and stuff bags of ice in their cavity?


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

Realtor said:


> http://www.basspro.com/Boone-Double-Tuna-Bag/product/59860/36303
> 
> like these.


Goooood grief! At that price i would expect the bag to come filled with a HUGE tuna when i buy it! Lol


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Layout a space blanket, put the fish on it, throw on a bunch of ice & wrap the fish up. Secure with big rubberbands, gorrila tape or string.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Is it legal to get the fillets out as long as the rest of the fish is still intact? The regs say head fins and tail intact. I think most of us can fillet a fish while leaving the skin attached to the carcass and in such a way that the fillets can be easily matched back to the carcass. That way you would only have to worry about keeping the fillets cold.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

You can only gut a fish. If you filet it and get caught, you will get a fine.


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

1pescadoloco said:


> Layout a space blanket, put the fish on it, throw on a bunch of ice & wrap the fish up. Secure with big rubberbands, gorrila tape or string.


Good call.

This is much more appealing than getting bf'd by Bass Pro

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=mZQ9T4bqBs_AtgfapYTABQ&sqi=2&ved=0CHcQ8wIwAw#


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

That price on big fish bag is crazzzy


----------



## broach0018 (Feb 9, 2012)

the space blanket sounds alot better! Now...was this a joke or a serious way to ice bigger fish while continuing to fish?? LOL


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Get a big fish go back to dock and stop being greedy. lol


----------



## broach0018 (Feb 9, 2012)

Whats that cha say there Mr. "we need a bigger cooler:thumbsup:" ???? LOL jk jk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Ebay has a bunch listed from 30 bucks on up. Search for "insulated fish bag"


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

broach0018 said:


> Whats that cha say there Mr. "we need a bigger cooler:thumbsup:" ???? LOL jk jk



Figured I wasn't the only one that caught that. Hilarious


----------



## broach0018 (Feb 9, 2012)

hjorgan said:


> Ebay has a bunch listed from 30 bucks on up. Search for "insulated fish bag"


 Thanks! Ill be sure to check it out!


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

broach0018 said:


> Whats that cha say there Mr. "we need a bigger cooler:thumbsup:" ???? LOL jk jk


Couldn't sneak that one by huh? lol


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I always say it's better to have something that you may need than need it and not have it. It is a horrible thing to come back in with a big Sword Fish or YFT and have is mush and spoiled because you couldn't cool it down and keep it cold running back in.


----------

